

Ask HN: What are your favorite audiobooks? - crc321

I'm generally interested and also have a bunch of audible credits to burn before closing my account.<p>Open to suggestions from any genre.
======
meseznik
Game of Thrones (Narrated by Roy Dotrice) would be a great choice IMO.

~~~
crc321
The entire series?

~~~
meseznik
Yes, the entire series is a joy to listen to. As a lifetime theater actor Roy
Dotrice not just reads the book, but really brings it to life.

You could also check The Wheel of Time by Robert Jordan. It is also a good
series and has two fine voice actors. Though IMO, not on par with Dotrice.

Please tell what you've bought, I have some credits of my own that lay around
:)

